# Butterkoferi Tilapia



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

My gf just bought this for me (out of the blue) from Roger's Aquatics!
I absolutely love this fish, but she did warn me on how aggressive he is.
I have a 100 Gallon filled with anything from severums to a flowerhorn to cories.
Any suggestions on this fish? or has anyone had one before?









ps. she didnt give me much info on the fish either so if any has more info that would be great!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i have had them befor. i had one soo mean he killed himself swimming into the glass chasing his reflection. they get 12 inches ish and when hes bigger treat him the same way u treat a flowerhorn.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I got one and it grows very fast. Got it at 2" and now at 8" in 3 months. Very aggressive but not really as aggressive as red devils and the rest of the aggressive new world cichlid. Even my viejas chases it away. Biggest one I saw was a 16"+ monster and a glass banger. Was gonna buy it but it got lots of hole in the head. So you will need clean water too as they are prone to hold in the head.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahah this fish will out grow your tank in 2yrs and will hit 16-20inchs and will be one of the baddest cichlid that you have ever owned. But it also depends on the Fishs personality.
On average these guys are super tough and relentless when chasing fish, so you better have a lot Of line of sight breakers and plenty of hiding spots for fish that the tilapia can not get in to. I 've owned lots of tilapia and these are the top three toughest cichlids of all cichlids...


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Red devils earl don't stand a chance to tilapia full grown.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

My 8" beutt gets beaten by my 5" synphilum and 7" parrot. I got a 10" Mozambique tilapia before that beats my former 13" beutt before. Too many not so popular rivirine african cichlids tht can possibly be place on top most aggressive cichlid.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol this is our argument always hey earl one day when I get my giant tank going we will findout. Lol until then you and I will always have good debates lol.
Talk to you soon bud.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol! That's my aim to place all the bad a$$ cichlid all together and let people droll over. Growing out blue and red tilapia. Some will become feeders.


----------

